# Red light



## shelloise (Aug 30, 2012)

HI, I have Shelloise with a red basking light, I had read that it would be easier on her eyes than a white bulb, does that seem like the right info?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 30, 2012)

No. During the day Shelloise needs a UVB light, a light that gives off the UVB rays that the tortoise would be getting if it lived outside. This is crucial to the tortoise's health and well-being.

Besides that, some turtles will eat substrate if a red light is shining on it.


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 30, 2012)

I have used the red bulbs in the past, but I have found them to be very unreliable. The filament is fragile while on, and a slight bump can cause failure. They just never lasted very long for me. Fire hazard is a big concern as well. Most of the spring barn fires are caused by these. So, I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Moozillion (Aug 30, 2012)

Off topic, but I LOOOVE the name Sheloise!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 30, 2012)

Also, a red light could lead to your tortoise developing a bad reputation... 

Welcome to both of you, btw!


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 30, 2012)

More realistically, though- tortoises see in color, and eyes only develop properly if they get good light- that means as close to real white as possible (most fluorescent and MVB bulbs are not very white). Also, since the see color and probably some UV. a red bulb is probably a lot brighter than you think it is at night, so may interrupt the sleep cycle.


----------



## shelloise (Aug 30, 2012)

I also have a Repti Glo 5.0 uvb light in there. It's a coil bulb which I am now reading is harmfull because it can hurt/damage the eyes. I bought what the pet store recommended, it is so frustrating reading what works what doesn't work, because everyone has a different opinion. I can take the red heat bulb out, should I with the repti glo on too? We don't get some of the brands here in winnipeg that you do. What should I be using for heat and for uvb?






Madkins007 said:


> More realistically, though- tortoises see in color, and eyes only develop properly if they get good light- that means as close to real white as possible (most fluorescent and MVB bulbs are not very white). Also, since the see color and probably some UV. a red bulb is probably a lot brighter than you think it is at night, so may interrupt the sleep cycle.





Thanks! 




Moozilion said:


> Off topic, but I LOOOVE the name Sheloise!!!





HI,,,sorry,I should have mentioned that she does have a uvb light too




emysemys said:


> No. During the day Shelloise needs a UVB light, a light that gives off the UVB rays that the tortoise would be getting if it lived outside. This is crucial to the tortoise's health and well-being.
> 
> Besides that, some turtles will eat substrate if a red light is shining on it.





lol,,thanks



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Also, a red light could lead to your tortoise developing a bad reputation...
> 
> Welcome to both of you, btw!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 31, 2012)

Does Shelloise get to go outside and experience real sunlight? If she does, even for an hour or so at a time, a few X a week, you can go w/o an UV lamp until it gets too cool (70 or thereabouts)...ths gives you time to order the right type of light via the internet.

No artificial light is as healthful as real sunlight, so get her out into the sun at every opportunity you can!


----------



## shelloise (Aug 31, 2012)

HI,,Yes, I have her out daily while our weather is nice. Which should be ok for a while yet (hopefully)

I should be able to find a light that is the right one in my city, just not sure what to get anymore. 




Terry Allan Hall said:


> Does Shelloise get to go outside and experience real sunlight? If she does, even for an hour or so at a time, a few X a week, you can go w/o an UV lamp until it gets too cool (70 or thereabouts)...ths gives you time to order the right type of light via the internet.
> 
> No artificial light is as healthful as real sunlight, so get her out into the sun at every opportunity you can!





so which light is the right one to get?? for heat and for uvb?


Madkins007 said:


> More realistically, though- tortoises see in color, and eyes only develop properly if they get good light- that means as close to real white as possible (most fluorescent and MVB bulbs are not very white). Also, since the see color and probably some UV. a red bulb is probably a lot brighter than you think it is at night, so may interrupt the sleep cycle.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 31, 2012)

Im using an infrared red heat lamp with a 12% UVB strip light as the light during the day this is 2ft away from the tortoise. The red lamp stays on, on a night for heat. I've not had a problem with him eating the substrate or bulbs going wrong etc


----------



## The4ts (Aug 31, 2012)

We've used both white basking lights and red lights with a UVB light as well and found the box turtles are much more energetic with red lights, they hide from white basking lights but our Russian tortoise likes the white light better, so it might just depend on your tort. But having UVB is crucial and red lights do tend to be more fragile and go out often like other comments have mentioned. We've gone through two in one enclosure in less than 6 months.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 31, 2012)

The4ts said:


> We've used both white basking lights and red lights with a UVB light as well and found the box turtles are much more energetic with red lights, they hide from white basking lights but our Russian tortoise likes the white light better, so it might just depend on your tort. But having UVB is crucial and red lights do tend to be more fragile and go out often like other comments have mentioned. We've gone through two in one enclosure in less than 6 months.



Yikes I'd better buy a spare one just in case! I've only been using this set up for over a month but so far so good.


----------



## shelloise (Aug 31, 2012)

HI,,I will use the red heat lamp still then, but I do not have the set up for a strip light,,is there another type other than the coil lights that I can use?




Alan RF said:


> Im using an infrared red heat lamp with a 12% UVB strip light as the light during the day this is 2ft away from the tortoise. The red lamp stays on, on a night for heat. I've not had a problem with him eating the substrate or bulbs going wrong etc





ok thanks, Shelloise is a cherry head red foot. what type of light is the white one?


The4ts said:


> We've used both white basking lights and red lights with a UVB light as well and found the box turtles are much more energetic with red lights, they hide from white basking lights but our Russian tortoise likes the white light better, so it might just depend on your tort. But having UVB is crucial and red lights do tend to be more fragile and go out often like other comments have mentioned. We've gone through two in one enclosure in less than 6 months.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not particularly fond of the red lights. The lighting in my indoor enclosure already stinks at replicating true sunlight, the red lights make it seem even more artificial to me. Just my two cents...


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2012)

You can just use a regular incandescent flood bulb from any hardware store for some heat and light, since your tortoise gets regular outside time and real sunshine. Many redfoot keepers here on the forum use a long tube type florescent for light and UV, and a ceramic heating element on a thermostat to maintain the ambient temp day and night. From what I know this seems like the best compromise for this species.

I would not use that coil bulb or that red bulb personally.


----------



## shelloise (Aug 31, 2012)

the problem is I can only count on decent weather where it si warm enough for another couple of weeks. So I do need a uvb light. I don't have the set up for a strip one, and don't want to use the coil kind. also was told 100 to hot, and 50 is to cool for heat. The red bulb keeps one end of the enclosure at 80-87 or so. and that is a 60 . I was also told that the 40 watt daylight blue bulb I bought would work, from the pet store. same with the coil bulb, so other than constantly spending money on the wrong things, I thought I would check here, but there seems to be a lot of different opinions and I am trying to find out what I can use. I realise that everyone is trying to be helpful, but I still don't know what to use light wise other than coil or strip





Tom said:


> You can just use a regular incandescent flood bulb from any hardware store for some heat and light, since your tortoise gets regular outside time and real sunshine. Many redfoot keepers here on the forum use a long tube type florescent for light and UV, and a ceramic heating element on a thermostat to maintain the ambient temp day and night. From what I know this seems like the best compromise for this species.
> 
> I would not use that coil bulb or that red bulb personally.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2012)

I understand. Everybody has different preferences based on their experiences and their particular situation. You can buy a fixture for the tube type fluorescents at the pet store or any hardware store.

There is not one single "right" way to do it. I think you are going to need to do a bit of experimenting to find out what will work best for you. All we can do is share our opinions about what has worked for us.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 31, 2012)

Tom said:


> I understand. Everybody has different preferences based on their experiences and their particular situation. You can buy a fixture for the tube type fluorescents at the pet store or any hardware store.
> 
> There is not one single "right" way to do it. I think you are going to need to do a bit of experimenting to find out what will work best for you. All we can do is share our opinions about what has worked for us.



Well said.


----------



## shelloise (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, yes, I know from being on different animal forums over the years that you can learn a lot and just have to sort out what works best, as you said. I am going to the pet store in the morning to get the right lights for her. I do appreciate being able to ask questions and learning from the forum.





Tom said:


> I understand. Everybody has different preferences based on their experiences and their particular situation. You can buy a fixture for the tube type fluorescents at the pet store or any hardware store.
> 
> There is not one single "right" way to do it. I think you are going to need to do a bit of experimenting to find out what will work best for you. All we can do is share our opinions about what has worked for us.


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 1, 2012)

The strip light is a zoomed reprising 12uvb bulb in a strip light fitting ... You can get different lengths 15inch to 48inch I think ...I got mine from blue lizard reptiles in the uk but you could view their website?


----------



## shelloise (Sep 1, 2012)

so, I went to the pet stores, no one had powersun, they had another brand that started at 125 wt and seemed too bright.. I think I am going to have to order online somewhere, Plus they said lower to use the coil bulb which I don't want/.
. I am ok using the heat blub I have just want one that is just for uvb i think


----------



## shelloise (Sep 2, 2012)

Found the right light finally for lighting and heat!!!! Thanks very much!


----------

